# HSG cycle day?



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what cd they like to do the hsg on please?  I've asked twice at the fertility clinic and have had two different answers.  I'm waiting for cd1 so I can book mine but wanted a guide of when it is likely to be.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Before ovulation, I think many clinics like to do it before about cd10/12.  Good luck x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Same as what Dudders said, think mine was cd10

Lilly x


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm having my HSG and it's been booked in for cd19 now I'm thinking why they doing it so late? Confused I rang on cd1 and that is the day they have given me!! 

Good luck 

Kol xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks all.  One nurse told me it would be cd10 and another cd20.  I hope it isn't going to be as late as that as they said no bd from cd1 until the hsg.

Still waiting for cd1.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I had mine right at the end of the cycle on day 26 and was just told that I could not bd up to this point. I think they usually like to do it before ov to ensure you're not pregnant. This was the earliest they could fit me in and they just kept asking me at the appointment to make sure I had not bd'd!!


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine was mid cycle. We weren't told no bd but it had to be protected if we did as they don't want you to be pregnant for the hsg. From memory you also can't do it for a few days after the procedure because of the risk of infection. So all in all a miserable month!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I think if my hubby had come near me after my hsg, I'd have punched his lights out     

Sheila - not actually remembering what cd I was on when I had mine done.


----------

